# Mentalpatient's Box Grow



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2008)

I decided to germ some seeds one day, got only 3 out of 20 seeds (they were old and abused). Basically, what I have got at the moment is one great plant, one not so great, and a runty plant. I'm going to start the pictures from beginning to present (I've had this grow going for the past two and a half weeks).


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2008)

*time lapse about two weeks or so! Here's what I've got so far.


----------



## Blunted (Mar 14, 2008)

Those look nice, short and stocky is the way. One note though, I would germ more seeds If I were you, you could get a better selection and you'll be prepared for males /hermis. I know what your thinking you get a bag of some straight dank and you find a seed and you hold onto it and then go to grow it. IMO the dude who grew that weed prolly knows what a male looks like and knows it will bring down his profits if not culled, so it was prolly due to a late hermi, a trait that carries on into the seed, not trying to crush your dreams or anything or be a downer, just trying to save you any headaches in long run, I dealt with a hermi few grows back from growing a bag seed. Just ***** because you invest time, money and a little bit of you into it, and then goes wrong last min...


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2008)

goodluck with the babies :tokie: p.s what lights are you using :tokie:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Good luck with those babies. They look pretty good so far. What type of lights do you have on them? If you're going all cfls, you may want to get as many as you can on the plants to maximize the growth. Good luck and keep us posted on your grow my friend. Take care.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 14, 2008)

that fourth pic is lookin real nice man...what are your plans for flowering that sucka!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and comments all!

Lights are 2x 42 w CFL + 2x 27W. I know, not much, I would just love to add more but it's getting annoying trying to sleep with all this light in the corner of my room! 

And Blunted, I had 20 seeds, had 3 germ for me in the first week or so, but I left the rest of my seeds in a cup of water for about 3 or 4 weeks.... They just got moldy, and I figured most of them wouldn't germ after that point. And If I were to get a hermy, what exactly would be the negative effects? Pollen in the grow area? Seeded bud? I wouldn't mind too too much, but that would still ****, hah.

Update: Miniscule nutrient burn on smallest plant (light light concentration added to 100 ml of water)
The biggest plant seems to love the nutrients and is quite a shade of sexy green!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 15, 2008)

Update:

I've never noticed this before but they actually smell pretty good in the vegetative stage. My room smells quite excellent at the moment. 

Temps are steady under each light at 21-24 degrees C. Humidity is steady at around 55-62%.

I'm also planning on having a mother plant should I be lucky enough to get a female and grow some clones for outdoors when spring hits (just around the corner!!!)

The last pic are the rest of my lights... I know, I should be using 'em but I'm worried about the energy usage for some reason... I'm running around 150 watts 24/7! Ack!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 18, 2008)

UPDATE!!!   

Today when I got home I accidentally tipped a lamp onto the bigger plant, so it is currently leaning to one side (no biggie, I'm sure). The other two plants are growing quite SLOW. Could this be genetics? They are pretty much growing under the same conditions as the big one, so I'm only assuming it's genetics at play here. 

Oh, and today, I took a cutting from the biggest plant, dipped into a rooting powder and put into styrofoam cup with soil. I soaked the crap outta it, easy drainage and placed it under a CFL. Does the atmosphere HAVE to be high in humidity? Right now, its at around 60% humidity in the room.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes the humidity must be at 80-90% for succesful cloning i believe it is. Wrap a ziploc bag around that cup to lock in all moisture and humidity, give it about a week and ill bet ya you get some roots..:aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, so this is how the future hope-to-be clone is doing... Not sure about the humidity and temperature inside the bag... But it does have plenty of water in the soil and good drainage. I've never attemped cloning before, so this is all new to me. 
I'm going to flower the clone once it starts to grow, and see if I have a female mother plant, and if so, I'm going to be taking clones all spring and into the summer.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 20, 2008)

UPDATE: Thursday March 20/08

Nothing new... extra lighting added, keeping the clone nice and wet. It's looking good, fairly limp and green, very glossy.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 20, 2008)

nice little grow you got there man, best of luck....can't wait for some buddage!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 20, 2008)

Aha, yea, it is a nice little grow. Nothing too spectacular. I'm wishing the biggest one is going to turn out to be a female... If so,  I'm going to jump for joy so high my head is going to hit the roof!


----------



## 50bud (Mar 21, 2008)

good luck with that clone and the rest of your babies.:ccc:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 23, 2008)

UPDATE: March 23/08

Ok, had a problem with a light falling onto the smallest plant and burning a portion of the leaf. Also, the plants are probably suffering from the heat from the CFL's at their tops, the leaf tips are curling downwards with a bit of yellow. Or perhaps its a nutrient problem, or both? Anyways, the place smells great, and growth is still presuming.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet looking chicks.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 23, 2008)

Aha yea, thanks. I'm thinking about flowering the smallest one, but that means I'm going to need more firepower and a better spot to grow because of the smell and the mass amount of light. This whole thing is right beside my bed! I don't think I've slept in pitch black for over 3 weeks now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

Get some 2x4s and build you a small veg box. It would cost lil or nothing.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea, I was thinking about that. Perhaps putting them in a box in the loft of my barn, although the humidity levels will be super high in the summer, even with a fan.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 24, 2008)

UPDATE: March 24/08

Well, good news! I almost killed a clone! I decided take off the plastic baggie containing all the moisture and humidity for a little while, see if it would survive being left unsheltered. I come back two to three hours later and it litterally looked like a clump of spinache. I was suprised! Poor fella, I thought it dried out and died! Nooo... I completely soaked the soil, sprayed the plant, cleaned it up (had soil all over it) and put the plastic baggie on it... Next morning it's alive again! It litterally stood up over night and spread its branches! Amazing!

Anyways, I took my oldest clone and put it on a new light cycle. (12/12)
I'm not actually sure if it will flower with such little root develpment. This clone has been in it's growing medium for about a week and a half. Perhaps it will be enough to at least see the mother plant's sex. 
Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## 50bud (Mar 25, 2008)

told ya mental, it takes a while for the roots to develop, the cutting goes through alot of stress, it takes a while for it to develop the roots


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 26, 2008)

UPDATE: March 25/08

Gave the plants a good drink. One of the clones has been in 12/12 for three days. Took a clone off second largest plant tonight, planning on putting it on 12/12 immediately. 

The plants might look a little sketchy. I've had some heat problems with the cfls along with some fert burns.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2008)

hey buddy...all looking good from where i'm sitting


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 26, 2008)

Aha thanks Thorn. Always good to hear some positive feedback.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lookin green bro, nice... This grow interests me.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 26, 2008)

Plants look good to me.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 26, 2008)

I also think they look fine my friend. Nice and green. Nice job on them so far. Keep us posted on them. We will be watching. Take care and be safe. Good luck.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking great MeNtAlPaTiEnT!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words! I have a question that some of you might be able to answer... Alright, on my second largest plant, there are 4 white hairs near the top. Only there and nowhere else on the plant. They are tiny but they do look like pistils of a female! The plant is under a 24/7 light schedule, could it be possible for a plant in vegging show it's sex?

Also, I THINK the biggest plant is going to be a male. Looking on the flowering clone, there are little knobs, so tiny but they are there.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 30, 2008)

UPDATE: March 30/08

Ok, I'm very positive the biggest plant is a male... No white hairs, things that look very curiously like balls, and two easy to spot knobs on its clone. The smallest plant has almost identical features as the bigger one.
But the second largest one is special... she's very special... :hubba: 
I have the other plants situated outside of the light area so I can focus the light concentration on the one plant I KNOW is a female. I'm currently waiting for the clones to show a confirmation of sex.

From my understanding... the third picture are _pre-flowers_, am I right?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

ooh nice lady you got yourself there!!  Check out my grow journal, I also found my first lady of this grow...its exciting stuff  Yes those are pre-flowers me thinks


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 2, 2008)

UPDATE: April 2/08

Just going to post a pic or two that shows how the girl is doing. With all the light focused only on her, she's really starting to grow faster than I've ever seen her before. I have yet to feed her any nutrients... I believe if I did, growth might be faster, so I'll give her a light feeding tonight.


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2008)

she looks HAPPY .. 


> The plant is under a 24/7 light schedule, could it be possible for a plant in vegging show it's sex?


Absolutely.. when they become sexually mature, they begin expressing "preflowers", just like Thorn commented.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful plants u got there mental. Makes cfl growers proud to see results like that


----------



## ALL4HAZE (Apr 2, 2008)

The third Pic looks BEAUTIFUL , Keep up the good work


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2008)

Aha, thanks all. They pretty much grew themselves, I'd have to say. The important thing is concentrate as much light as you can on a single given point. CFL's don't give a good wide light radius. 

Also, I can imagine if let her grow, she will look like a good ole merry x-mas tree. I'm off to sleep, take it easy guys.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 5, 2008)

Not much action lately, just a bit of growth on the shoots and what have you. So far, no discolorations or pests... which makes things very pleasant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful ladies. They look very happy.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 7, 2008)

yea man this is looking killer. i read through every post. one think i either didnt catch, or its not there, is if you could keep more updates on your clones. If you check out my grow, im in the first part of the second week and am going to be right where you are shortly and am interested to see how your clones are working out and what not. 

everything looking really good though. extremely quick i think. gotta be doing something right! 

keep it up, and get at us with info about those clones!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 7, 2008)

hachiroku said:
			
		

> yea man this is looking killer. i read through every post. one think i either didnt catch, or its not there, is if you could keep more updates on your clones. If you check out my grow, im in the first part of the second week and am going to be right where you are shortly and am interested to see how your clones are working out and what not.
> 
> everything looking really good though. extremely quick i think. gotta be doing something right!
> 
> keep it up, and get at us with info about those clones!


 
Hey, good to hear that you're interested and have your own grow something similar! The clones... ah yes, the clones. I've got a clone from each of the three plants doing a 12/12 under my stairs. One of the clones has shown balls, the other two no signs of sex for the past two weeks... All the rest of the clones are from the 'presumed male', the second largest plant at the moment (once the largest). I believe the smallest plant is male as well, as it is showing some sort of pre-flower which is definately NOT a female pistil. I'm planning on taking more clones from the soon-to-be- mother plant when everything is good an ready.
 So basically, I've got about 4 or 5 male clones and one female. At least I got some experience cloning! I also left the oldest clone out of it's dome for a few hours and it practically died. But it came back to life once the plastic baggie was put over it. I think that sort of thing is amazing, how it simply rejuvinates itself like that...

Oh, and for all those interested, I'm transporting my baby to my new growbox for the night. The temperatures are steady at 12 degrees Celcius (55 degrees F). I'm hoping the CFL's will heat things up a bit as it is in a box. The temps indoors are at 19, so it's not _that_ much of a change, and I'm hoping the change won't stress her out too much. Any thoughts?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

She should be just fine my friend. I can't wait to see her in a few weeks. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, this is no longer a bedroom grow... Anyways, the light set-up is temporary. The plant is bit tall for top lighting... Ah well.

Temperatures are 15 degrees C with the lights, they might rise as the heat accumilates and as the outdoor temps rise as summer approaches. Humidity is at 60. Gave her a light feeding today as well,  (the first in a couple of weeks). I'm trying to get her to branch out as much as possible since I have made up my mind to make her a mother plant.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the box bro! Nice work.... And what process did you use to clone?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Timmy, the cloning process I used was snip off your branch, dipped in water then into the rooting powder (some I took another snip off the stem after the powder), then stuck into a styrofoam cup with pre-soaked soil and put a plastic baggie over top. So far I have yet to have a failed clone. Anyways, I did some experimenting with the box, flipped it right-side up. The box itself could use a lot of work as of yet, sealing cracks, straightening edges and what not... I think I'm gunna keep it this way since there's a lot more room for lights and branching out. The box is far from perfect, lol. :joint4:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Rome wasn't built in a day... It takes experience, and you will end up having exactly what you need.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

are you toping to control hight?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> are you toping to control hight?


 
No, with the way the box is now, it can grow a lot higher if it wanted and still have plenty of room.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 8, 2008)

Some updated pictures. I bought another sheet of plywood, so the box is going to be almost completely sealable. Next thing I'm going to need is mylar or paint. I don't suppose you could paint the plywood and have a reflective surface? 

Also, clone taking time is soon. She has many, many, possible clones!

Temps have risen to 16 degrees C, humidity at 62. Some leaves seem to be limping a little bit, otherwise she's happy in her new home.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

UPDATE APRIL 9/08

Nothing too exciting. Put up the last wall to the box, now I just need some hinges for the door. I'm thinking about having a split door, so in case I wanted to put it on it's side or have two floors, I'd be able to seperate the rooms and have an entrance to each instead of one big door. Temps are up to 18 degrees C now, yay! Getting warmer, at least!
 I think now would be a good time to take some clones.

Question for the cloners. I have read somewhere with somebody saying not to take more than two clones per day, is this good advice?

Also, if a mod or whomever could change the title to this topic to "Mp's Box Grow". That would be appreciated.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good so far MP. Nice job flipping your box over to maximize height. That really helped out a lot. How many clones do you want in all? I would probably take all the clones that I wanted right now and let the plant heal itself. I have never cloned so I'm not really sure. 

I would definitely invest in some mylar. Try to get the 2 mm stuff also. It's much easier to work with than the 1 mm stuff. It also lasts for years so it will be a one-time investment. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel in the end I will end up taking *estimatedly* 30 clones or so for a nice outdoor grow. I don't wanna chop up my baby too much, so I feel only taking two every other day will be a safe bet. 

Yea, Mylar has always been the thing I was always missing. I think there's a hydroponics shop down the road. I'm going to use cash, of course.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

n ice gro so far


----------



## 50bud (Apr 10, 2008)

I like her mental, to really get her to bush out tie the main colas to the sides of the pot,spreading; exposing the inter nodes to light, she should bush out real nice like that.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Great advice 50bud. Tie that lady down and you will really see a bush emerge! Take all the clones you will need for your outdoor and an indoor and then move that mother outdoor for a really huge plant! Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys! I have never done any sort of modifications to my plants, ever, so by tieing her down, you mean bending the main stem to something so that she's bent over?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes. You bend the main stem over until it's approximately horizontal and then tie it. The top will curl and grow towards the light and all the nodes will branch out and grow tops. Instead of one main top, you will end up with many tops. Try searching low stress training. It's a great way to make a bush instead of a christmas tree. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, look on the inside of the plant, look at the thickest main branches, or also known as colas. Tie each of the biggest colas down to its side of the pot, thus exposing the small areas within the branching and nodes promoting bushy growth and also promoting more budsites.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 10, 2008)

UPDATE April 10/08

Got mylar, 25 feet for 40 bucks. But I am greatly disapointed with my ability to install it. I have a bunch of small pieces and slanted cuts. It's the work of a very bad handiman I tell you this! Anyways, it appears brighter in there, but I have yet to seal the deal by mylaring a door to the box. Pics in a bit, I'm eating dinner.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

You are going to love that mylar. It's great stuff. It can be kind of hard to cut though. I couldn't find scissors when I installed mine so I had to settle for a sharp pocketknife. The edges aren't as straight as I wanted them to be but it works. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of my installation, don't laugh,  .  Should I re-do the whole thing and get each sheet of mylar straight as possible? There seems to be a lot of bubbles and stuff.

Also, there has been a bunch of plywood dust going around and settling on the leaves. Today somebody decided to sweep the floor with my girl exposed, everything was covered in dust, the chairs and desk and whatnot.. wasn't a good idea.. and I wasn't too happy about it. I suppose I should give her a good washdown. I did mist her a bunch today but it didn't seem to do much. Any ideas? Hand wash each leaf or just leave her?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a hell of a time hanging mine also. I found that using  duct tape and putting it behind the mylar so it stick to the tape and to the wall. I then staple it to the wall. I found that worked the best. I think it's impossible to get all the bubbles out and make it lay perfectly flat so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 15, 2008)

April 15/08

5 Days since last update... Nothing much has happened. I think growth has been pretty slow due to cold temperatures and quite dirty leaves. 

I have also recieved 8 seeds from a very nice friend of mine. Three are, if I remember correctly, called Jamaican Island Skunk and 4 are Big Tooty Fruity or something like that. So far, out of the eight seeds I recieved, 7 have germed, and I'm waiting on the last one which is also the biggest seed out of the group.

I have also not started to take any clones from her... I'm waiting... for the right day perhaps. Either that or I am a little lazy!

Anyways, some pics. You will notice that my girl is slanted sideways. For some reason, all my plants seem to want to lean instead of stand straight up! And also, in the last pic, please don't laugh at my crappy handy-man work! Jokes, make fun of it all you want! I've been cracking jokes about it in my head all day.

If a mod is reading this, change the title to Mentalpatient's Box Grow please as this is no longer a bedroom grow.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 16, 2008)

Took her out today for a nice misting and watering + a tinyy nute feeding. The soil seems to be providing much of the nutrients even past a month of growing. She seems to be able to take a _little_ bit more nutrients, but a tad more than that and she gets burned slightly.

Anyways, she has oh so many shoots for possible clones, which I am happy about. The seedlings I planted a couple days ago are showing positive signs of growing even amid cold temperatures, they are troopers! Temps are rising to 16 degrees C at night and 19 C during day, good to see!

I am feeling that I will have to take some light off the mother plant in order to grow some decent seedlings and/or clones. So I hope she won't mind too much with a little less light.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 19, 2008)

Update April 19/08

Bought a humidity dome for the future clones I'm going to start taking (two a day or every other day). 

The second picture shows 8 seedlings (1 has yet to surface) that are a mix of something along the lines of Jamaican Island Skunk and Big Tooty Fruity. The soil is drying rather quickly but luckily I am paying attention and am able to spray the soil down before it gets too dry. The seedlings, when they get older are going to go directly outside for a nice early to mid May planting. They are gunna be huge come September/October, can't wait!  

The third pic is the light I bought for the future clones. It's not too bright so I have plans to build a cloning box with a few addition CFL's to supplement. The box I'm planning is going to be either a one floor or two floor rectangular box with mylar covering.

Fourth pic is the whole operation in one shot. Enjoy.

The weather around here has been so great lately...

Also: I have a question for anyone reading this... Is it neccessary to bring the PH of the rockwool cubes to 5.5 using PH down, or could I simply soak the stuff in water then add the clone. On the label it says stuff about PH down and whatnot.. Just want to know if this is critical information before doing anything... They also state to put the cubes in a starter solution... what the?


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

wow man nice.  That mum is really nice looking I hope mine look that good when I get them going.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 19, 2008)

Just give 'em time. I checked out your thread, WOW. They are so bushy and short!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 19, 2008)

wow man everything looks great. i love your setup. don't worry to much bout the bubbles. ur sapposed to get it as straight as you can but not a big deal. all reflective. and only gotta worry bout hot spots with aluminum foil  and in my opinion only if you have an hps light. can't wait to see these start puttin off some mad bud. keep er' gowin..


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

Heh thanks, I stem pinched them just once and other than that it was all them.  Got lucky I guess.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 20, 2008)

Update April 20/08 (4/20!!)

Here's my cloning box I'm going to use. It is _very_ crudely built and not pretty but it's going to get the job done. It still needs light leakage protection and ventilation. I'm going to cut a square hole for a computer fan. Whole thing took a couple of hours, cutting wood and whatnot. No real measurements were taken throughout the hole process as you can tell!

The seedlings are doing well. Going to go outside in a few weeks.

Oh and bought some bone meal for the mother plant. I'm sure she will appreciate that. The numbers are 6-9-0. Should I use this for a vegging plant? I'm aware that vegging plants like more of the first number and flowering like the second more. Safe to use? I'm assuming so. Also bought some dolomite lime at the last minute for the rockwool cubes.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks really good MP. Nice setup, healthy plants. How long were yur clones when u clipped 'em. And did they just have the 3 leaves on them???


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 20, 2008)

Aha, I have clones in styrofoam cups and were clipped the day they were took. I'm hoping you're not mistaking the seedlings for the clones.  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

not mistaken, i know what the seedlings look like in the pic. But, how long was the clone u clipped. Mine are about 4-5 inches long and they have 3 leaves on them. Is that considered a clone that i would be able to clip?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 20, 2008)

Totally man. I've seen much smaller clones before. Currently I have one female clone I saw rooted a little bit the other day when I tipped her over accidentally. Mine were roughly 3 or 4 inches I believe and they did all right. Good luck with yours! Soon I'm going to start taking many cuttings so stay tuned!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 21, 2008)

April 21/08

A light dropped on the top of my girl and went down the side of her bending a bunch of shoots. Let's just call this a minor case of LST,  .

Going to be taking a couple of cuttings from her tonight, so stay tuned!

Also, I got an oscilating fan! Woohoo!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I need to get an osci fan also. Can't wait to see yur clones. Hope they do good. I may try and cut 1 tonight. Not sure.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking great my friend. Nice work. Good luck with the clones. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 22, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> April 21/08
> 
> A light dropped on the top of my girl and went down the side of her bending a bunch of shoots. Let's just call this a minor case of LST,  .
> 
> ...


same stuff happened to me and it done the same thing but the plant today is 1 of the better one's weird..best of look on ur cuttin s


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 22, 2008)

April 22/08

Took off about 4 or 5 spindly bottom of the plant cuttings. I'm not sure if they are even going to survive, but they are mainly test cuttings in the new rockwool cubes I have never used before. I soaked 2 cubes in a solution with dolomite as I have read that you need lime or some sort of PH down additive. I'm not sure of the actual PH but again, the cuttings I have taken are mainly experimentations. Pics soon, later tonight. 

Going to buy razors instead of using siccors, and am going to experiment on a few cuttings by scraping the bottom stem in a multitude of fashions.

I also may stop doing this journal due to _possible_ secrurity risks.. Maybe I'm just paraniod but I might stop even so.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 22, 2008)

Some pictures of the garden! I love taking pics... Any guests or wanderers can just come by and check out how things are doing and move on, it's great. 

The clones are quite skimpy, I'm assuming it's going to take longer for them to root due to their size. They are all from the very bottom of the plant that recieved extremely small doses of light if any at all. Next up I'm going to cut are slightly more up the plant OR I can finish off cutting the bottom shoots that don't get any light at all and see if I can make a whole plant out of them and work my way up.

Don't mind the line going through the last picture... I don't know why it did that!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good my friend. Nice work so far. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 23, 2008)

April 23/08

Nothing special today although last night I learned not to mess around in the garden too much when you've smoked a bunch of the herb. I was turning the mother plant around to catch light in different areas of the plant and I ended up toppling over 4 seedlings onto the floor! Ahhh! They should be alright, just a little shock, nothing too tramatic - I hope! But it was fun getting my hands dirty, adding more soil, misting, getting in tuned with nature. It was actually a nice, quiet, pleasant experience working with them last night... Anyways the last pic shows the aftermath of the whole ordeal.

Clones are doing excellent. The skinny, bottom-of-the-plant cuttings perked right up over the last few days, and are looking healthy as can be. I snipped 4 more cuttings from the bottom today, (man, there are so many shoots, so many to choose from!).


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

The ladies look fantastic. Nice work! Good job with the clones too. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

i guess you have your lights on 24/7 an 18hours on and 6 off is fine for veg because the photo period is important in the weed world i beleave it to be more productive and will provide you with chance to sleep lol, also wen taking clones remember to use a razor make the cut at an angle put into water if making a few this will stop air lock in the stemm leave in rooting gel for a min place cearfuly in your rock wool jiffy plug or good soil not from a gardening center and mist with water this will help you clone transpire


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 23, 2008)

HERBMAN22 said:
			
		

> i guess you have your lights on 24/7


Sure do, it's way more convenient although I've been thinking about a 18/6 cycle because it saves on bulb life and saves electricity. Just two days saves 12 hours of bulb life! Three days, 18 hours. And so on.



			
				HERBMAN22 said:
			
		

> also wen taking clones remember to use a razor make the cut at an angle put into water if making a few this will stop air lock in the stemm leave in rooting gel for a min place cearfuly in your rock wool jiffy plug or good soil not from a gardening center and mist with water this will help you clone transpire


Thanks for this info! I recently purchased some sharp razor blades the other night and I find it makes a cleaner cut and it allows you to make little cuts on the bottom of the stem as I have read this is an effective technique that helps for good rooting. Apparently siccors have a 'crushing' effect.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 24, 2008)

How much of the stem do you leave on the plant?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 24, 2008)

420MrStoner420 said:
			
		

> How much of the stem do you leave on the plant?


I normally leave an inch or so of dead stem sometimes even less. Apparently you don't want _too_ much because all of it will start rotting and well... you don't want a lot of rotting matter. I normally snip just before an area where two more shoots will eventually emerge so I don't cut short my cutting/clone supply. Whenever I take a clone, that same whole branch it was taken from is still useful. I never cut the entire branch off from the meristem anymore as I did in the beginning with my other plants. So I leave basically an inch to less of an inch to the next shoot that will be growing. I don't even think about it, really. 

Or were you asking how long of a stem the clones have?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 26, 2008)

Update Apil 26/08

Some pics. Nothing too special to report. Seedlings are looking good, soon they go outside and I can focus more light on the mother plant! Clones doing good, their numbers are rising. No signs of roots yet.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 27, 2008)

April 27/08

Things looking good. So far, no pests or deseases. I do have fruit flies though. They seem to chill on top of the soil. Whenever I go to water the plant, they scatter everywhere. There's probably around 10 or so. I hear they have a very low life span and I havn't been seeing any damage caused by these little fellas. Had them while I was growing inside too. 

Seedlings (I think they are out of the seedling stage now...) are bigger than they actually look on the pic... Outside would be prime time for them I think! I can't wait to give my mother plant the extra light she deserves.  

Also, I have purchased some Blood Meal with a 12-0-0 ratio. I figured, what the hell. Anything that's good for my girl is ok with me.

But I do have a question for the experienced growers... Mixing organic and chemical based ferts, good or bad? I'm assuming it's fine, as long as no burning occurs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*May i say everything is looking great. The young ladies are coming right along. As far as mixing the nutes not really sure. :confused2:  I'm sure one of our local chemist will have the answer for ya.  GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO! :banana: *


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 30, 2008)

lost a clone yet?! i think im getting ready to take some from mine! wish me luck!

yours look great! think youll run out of room at all?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 1, 2008)

Most of my male clones turned yellow and light green (because I didn't tend to them and left the baggie on top without taking it off for days on end) and decided to pull a few up to see their roots. They had established nice little rootballs, which is good news. I've got another discolored clone outside without the baggie and it seems to be doing alright, also good news. Other than them, none of my female clones has died. It seems moisure will just about keep 'em going.

Pics of the garden later tonight.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 1, 2008)

lookin good mental - cant wait to see the pics of the garden. Im gonna post some new pics tonight also. Let me know what u think


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 1, 2008)

Update May 1/08

No clones have shown any roots... yet. Probably going to be a while yet. It appears they are growing their vegetation more than anything. Or it could just me. 

The young vegging plants in the styrofoam cups are doing well. The cold is getting to them though. Last night temps were down to 13 C. Five of the young ones are showing hues of purple, which is just awsome. I've never had a strain of marijuana that turns purple in cold temps. Too cool.

The mother plant is doing nice. Although I believe I have cut most of her worthwhile cuttings other than the main ones on the canopy. I need to get more light to the inside! I could always bend a bunch of leaves using twist ties or something to allow more light to the inside. Ideas?


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Wow. Everything is looking great my friend. Nice work so far. Maybe try some lst on your mother plant to allow some more light into the interior. You can also use the twist ties to pin the leaves together. That would help a little bit. Just my thoughts. Looking great though. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 2, 2008)

I figure I'll try twist ties. I don't wanna start cutting leaves or anything. Can't wait 'till the weather gets nice, the little vegging plants can go outside and more light to the mother! Maybe I'll even bring her outside in the sunshine once in a while. Thanks for confirming my suspicions about opening up the interior. I was thinking about perhaps topping her also. Not sure at this moment.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Are you going to move her outside permanently? She would be an absolute monster if you put her outdoors to veg and flower. I've used twist ties before with pretty good results so I'm sure that will help you out. Definitely don't chop no leaves. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 2, 2008)

looking good. how long before you see roots on most of your clones?

wouldnt leaving them outside cause them to go into flower mode? Especially the mom? or would you only leave her out there during day light to take in those extra lumens, then move her back in doors at night for constant light?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 3, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Are you going to move her outside permanently?


Na, then I'd have this grow box that's empty... 



			
				hachiroku said:
			
		

> looking good. how long before you see roots on most of your clones?
> 
> wouldnt leaving them outside cause them to go into flower mode? Especially the mom? or would you only leave her out there during day light to take in those extra lumens, then move her back in doors at night for constant light?


The roots on these clones are probably going to take a while to show through the bottom of the rockwool cubes.. I'm guessing another week or two. The PH in the cubes isn't right and the amount of light they are recieving probably isn't adequate either. Only time will tell!

Leaving the mother plant outside probably won't cause her to go into flower mode because it is going to be summer soon and day light is longer each day until June 21. She will naturally flower around mid to late august, or early september. I'm planning on (if it's nice and sunny) to bring her out, enjoy the extra light from the sun and move her in where it's safe (the grow box) when it's night. 

Anyways, some pics of the garden!


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Garden looks great. I see why you're going to keep her inside. Maybe take a clone and do an outdoor if you have a good spot...Anyways, looking great. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 4, 2008)

haha, it just now clicked with me that the length of day (and how long your lights on the timer either 24hrs 16/8 or 12/12) changes therefore causing the plants to go into flower mode. I suppose it didnt really click, as much as I JUST realized that thats how it happens. haha


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 5, 2008)

May 5/08

Contemplating flowering my mother plant. Pictures soon. Three of the small plants are outside at the moment. Transplanted a clone I took a month ago into a 5 gallon bucket. I didn't realise how pot-bound it was! Holy moly!

Left my dome of clones outside in the sun. I come back an hour later they are all dried up and wilted like they've never been before. Everything is good now that they are inside and heavily misted.


----------



## sillysara (May 5, 2008)

lookin great MeNtAL..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 5, 2008)

Pics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 6, 2008)

Update May 6/08

Today is the last day of vegging for me beloved mother plant. In the morning at 8 o'clock the lights will shut off for the 12/12 schedule.

I decided to take some pictures of everything before it happens... It's a special event after all! 

*Pic1:* The overall set-up. I'm going to purchase another reflector for the cola. I havn't had a light directly over top of her for at least a couple of weeks now. I've been trying to encourage shoots without topping her.

*Pic2:* The rest of my available lights and Y- plugin plus a plug-in for a powerbar. I have 2x 42w and 2x 27w and 1x15w left to use. Although the light quality and output is significantly reduced due to their age and past usage. The light is almost yellow now, (When I purchased them, they produced a white light).
I have bonemeal for a light feeding organic choice. I have MiracleGro for an inorganic choice with a rating of 30 phosphorous for flowering, along with useful micronutrients.
I have a green light I bought for recreational purposes. Perhaps it could be useful if I ever need to water the plant in the dark period. I have read that plants do not react to green light as much if at all than any other color of light. Meh.

*Pic3 & Pic4:* Notice the way she's grown her shoots. The majority of her shoots are on the one side due to natural leaning. This has been happening quite often to me with a few other grows I've had. I've also been focusing most of the available light on the one side to create what you see here, almost experimentally.

*Pic5:* Clones! Cut about 5 more today, from the bottom inner-most portion of the plant. All quite small. No signs of roots from _any_ of the clones... I'm pondering pulling up the best clone from the batch just to see if it has taken root in the cube yet.

*Pic6:* The entire operation. Nothing too spectacular, just two unprofessionally made boxes.

*Pic7:* Since the mother plant will be on a 12/12 schedule, so will any plants in the box, so I've decided to move the few remaining vegging plants that have yet to be planted outdoors temporarily into the cloning box so they stay in vegetative mode and not confused as to whether the day light is shortening and hence, start flowering.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 11, 2008)

Update May 11/08 (Day 5 of 12/12 Cycle)

Took some pics. Slight color variation on mother plant (light green). Soon things will change drastically.

Took a clone out of a rockwool cube to reveal that it had in fact grown a few roots. Very short, but many roots. I put that clone into a styrofoam cup filled with soil and a plastic baggie on top. It served its purpose well. 

I think the clones are mostly growing their leaves because I may have left too much leaf on them or because the light is not strong enough or because the PH in the cubes is off. Either way, they are healthy and green at least.

Lights would be closer if bulbs were air cooled somehow. The 42 watters really burn your fingers when you touch them.

Temperatures inside the box *without* the fan are 28 -30 degrees C. Temperatures *with* the fan are 21-24 degrees C. 
Humidity steady at around 45-55. Fan is 1.5 meters away from grow box.


----------



## hachiroku (May 13, 2008)

any updates on this?


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Everything looks great so far. Nice work my friend. Keep us posted on your beautiful ladies. Keep the pics coming also! Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 13, 2008)

mental! Im dieing for some pictures!! Haha theres a couple of really good journals on here, yours is definitely one of em.. haha the anticipation is almost as bad as waiting for my plants to grow!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 15, 2008)

Update May 15/08 (Day 8 of 12/12 Cycle)

Noticed some sort of mold of some sort growing on the top of the soil. Could possibly be from past bone meal. The soil at the top also needed a good working in. It became rather tough and almost crusty.

I have been giving her a 15/30/15 nute formula from miracle gro. No problems with burning... yet. She seems to be sucking everything in. Her water uptake has definately increased. Soil becomes dryer quicker than before.

Pistils are showing in more areas, longer, whiter, fresher. More abdundant.

In the last pic, she seems to have _fused_ two shoots into one. Just by feeling the stalk, you can tell there are two predominant lines going all the way up. I'm interested in how the bud is going to form! 

I have two clones that have taken root thus far that I know of. They had roots growing right out of the rockwool (finally) and I decided to place them into some soil in a styrofoam cup. I have plans to build another small box simply for rooting the clones once they are ready to leave the clone dome. I am going to look for more rooted clones tonight and hopefully I have more soil to plant some more.

Enjoy the pics.

Also: Question: If I topped her 8 days into flower, how much of a negative affect can I induce on her? I am more concerned about her shoots growing than her cola. She's gunna stretch and get taller without light up there.

And Hach, thanks for the kind words. All grows are good grows!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*Whats up mang. The ladies re growing real fast and looking great. :aok: Also congrats on the clones rooting. We just made a bubbler for clones and it works great. Roots in 4 or 5 days and transplant into soil in 7 days.  As far as topping 8 days into flower i'm not sure as we have never done it before. :confused2:  Why do you wanna top her anyway? *


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 16, 2008)

I'd like to top her so she could concentrate her energy elsewhere. Unless she's already doing such a thing with most of the light at her sides.

That bubbler sounds great. Very fast rooting process! 

Here's more pictures of the fused shoot. I'm supposing a rather large cola? :hubba: 
I wouldn't have a clue as to _why_ it grew that way. Perhaps something fell on it and screwed things up in it's grow, who knows! Has anybody seen such a thing as this before?

In the last pic, about the drooping leaves you see. I _believe_ it could be due to colder temperatures in that particular area of the box because of the fan or perhaps lack of heat from bulbs other areas recieve. Temps at the very top of the box are 23 with fan. The drooping leaves are covered by 2x 24 watt bulbs and a 15 watter. So perhaps it's colder temperature causing this. Could overwatering be a factor or this a wilting case? Comments? 

Thanks for the good words Grunt!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2008)

*MP are you talking about the cluster of leaves at the top? Yes overwatering can cause your plants to droop like that as well as underwatering.  *


----------



## 50bud (May 16, 2008)

Been a while mental, your plant looks beautiful as well as your other seedlings. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

So are you flowering with cfl's? How long have you bin doing this?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *MP are you talking about the cluster of leaves at the top?  *


It appears that this cluster is the result of two shoots into one. When I feel the stalk leading up to the top, you can feel two lines like two fused shoots. This cluster is the only one of its kind on the plant. It's quite interesting. 

And to answer Timmy's question, yes I am flowering with CFL's. For one, I'm worried about fire hazards of HID lighting and secondly, the upfront cost is too much for me... I need to save some $ for the time being and I already have a bunch of CFL's, so what the heck, they work.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 17, 2008)

Update May 17/08 

Took a look at my cloning box and found 12 rooted female clones. Excellent!  Took quite a while. As I see in my records, I placed the first few clones under the clome dome on April 23/08, which was almost a month ago! You would expect crazy roots, but I have witnessed only moderate root development. Most of the roots were very similar to the ones shown in Picture 1. Some a little less but no more than the first pic. I believed too low of temperatures played a role in the slow development as well as incorrect PH in the cubes. Moisture levels were always quite high throughout. Anyways, at least I'm getting progress! Twelve clones planted and ready to go.

I'm going to leave the rest of the clones (in the clone box) out of their little hut and have the rooted ones enjoy the light instead. They are almost touching the flouro which means good light exposure with no risk of burning. (the light is an 18 watter).


----------



## sillysara (May 17, 2008)

lookin very nice MeNtAL


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Everything looks fantastic mental. You should definitely consider a small HID system for sometime in the future. You will definitely love the results in flowering over the cfls. Just my thoughts. Great work so far. Make sure to keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 18, 2008)

Update May 18/08 (Day 12 of 12/12 cycle)

Gave the grow room a quick dusting today. It certainly is a pain to move her out of the grow room because of a slice of two by four in the way. Fed her some bone meal today along with some miracle gro blooming nutrient solution. Everything seems to be going fine. No deficiencies or burns, great!

The last pic is what I'm assuming is a fused shoot. It looks like there's two shoots welded together. Thoughts?

The clones I potted yeserday are doing excellent. No limping or anything! I'm going to give away a few to some friends to spread the glory of cannabis to everyone.

And smokeybear, I'm afraid HID lighting will be out of the question for the next little while. Currently, everything is run off a simple extension cord! I'd have to purchase wiring and much around with the breaker. I think I'd be rather paranoid with an HID running when I'm away. Perhaps I just don't know enough about the whole HID scene to be confident to use one or two.

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 18, 2008)

That plant looks great. Keep it up man.


----------



## imager777 (May 19, 2008)

Your bush is going to be *huge*... like Macy Gray's.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2008)

imager777 said:
			
		

> Your bush is going to be *huge*... like Macy Gray's.


That's for damn sure. She's starting to get noticably bigger each day.

Here's some pics of my young ones. One is a jamaican skunk strain, and the other two plants are a Big Juciy Fruity strain of some sort.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2008)

Update May 20/08 (Day 14 of 12/12 Cycle)

So she's starting to transform... Thought I'd take some beginning pics to compare with in a few days. The pics are a little blurry... Enjoy!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2008)

Update May 21/08

Clones are looking dandy. I'm just letting them grow some goots under the 18 watter. There is new growth, although small growth. Very small leaves and such. Clones in the dome are doing pretty good considered how cold the temperatures have been. Transplanted a few from the dome today, the cubes were friggen freezing and they still grew their roots, very nice indeed!

Built a new box. Possibly for transplanted clones to grow bigger root mass before outdoors or elsewhere, or just to grow a couple nice sized plants and flower them in there.

Also, I can't find the plants I planted out in the woods. Seems I camo'd them a little too much! I'll just wait untill they grow up a bit, then I'm sure I'd be able to recognize at least one.


----------



## smokybear (May 21, 2008)

All the ladies are looking fantastic. Very nice work on the box. I'm sure it will come in handy. Keep us posted. I will be following along my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

Update May 22/08 (Day 16 of the 12/12 Cycle)

Flowering is going swell. No interuptions in the light period (although about a week ago, a certain somebody came in and decided to show somebody the girl in her slumbering period!!! And what's better, left the friggen lights on! Argghh).

Broke a light the other day. It simply slipped and fell, broke. 

She's sucking up more water than ever. Each night, the soil is nice and dry. No noticable recent nute burns yet. Good, good.

Nothing smells like sweet ole mary jane, yet. My last year's cab grow smelled sooooo much, and it was only a 1 footer or so... I wonder how my big girl is going to smell? I'm thinking I _might_ need something to filter the smell. It could get quite intense.

Out of all my clones, only one seems to have grown crazy fast roots. Like, this clone has surpassed all the others by at least 10x. I potted about 4 or 5 more clones that had grown roots out of their cubes. 

Anybody else get a little paranoid that some police agency might be keeping our posted pictures as evidence for a possibly future raid? Eeek... :joint4: 

Happy growing, y'all!


----------



## CoolGuy (May 22, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Anybody else get a little paranoid that some police agency might be keeping our posted pictures as evidence for a possibly future raid? Eeek... :joint4:
> 
> Happy growing, y'all!


 
i thought that was the whole point to us posting pictures only on the forum rather then using imageshack or something like that.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

May 23 08

More pictures. It's interesting to be able to watch a plant grow by the pictures. 

C'mon and devlop me that THC, baby!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Update May 23 08

AhhhH!!! Weird little maggot-worm-like things crawling in the soil. Bad??? I think so! I'm gunna see if I can scoop them out. They are tiny and are white and crawl like little worms.

Looks like I have an infestation of these little creature things! But so far, they havn't proved to be any sort of pest. I wouldn't assume these things are in any way beneficial?

I'm gunna do a little research about creatures in the soil. Thanks for any help.

Edit: Ahhh I'm really bad with insects and bugs and whatnot... I keep feeling like they are crawling on my neck or arms.. Eeekk. Apparently, these _could_ be called nematodes, beneficial in the decomposition of organic material and the recycling of nutrients in soil.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 24, 2008)

Update May 24/08 (Day 18 of 12/12 Cycle)

The stuff I bought didn't seem to be killing the little buggers so I decided to go all out and just scoop as many as I could. I damaged a little root mass in the process but I'm sure she'll be A-OK. There wasn't really much, they stayed on the upper-most part of the soil and wetting the soil caused them to emerge from hiding, making it so easy to get most of them. They seemed to be pretty harmless. They munched on a few tiny leaves that were touching the soil. I wonder what they were... 

Decided to add some information on the grow for any interested growers out there. The temperature specs are not exact. They normally change a degree here and there as the weather outside also has an effect on temp and humidity. 


*Room Specs*

*Lighting*
----
*Number of CFL's Being Used:* 6
*Number of Bulb Reflectors: * 4
*Wattage Per Bulb & Lumens:* 
Bulb 1 - 42w - 2850 Lumen
Bulb 2 - 42w- 2850 Lumen
bulb 3 - 45w - 3000 Lumen
Bulb 4 - 27w - 1600 Lumen
Bulb 5 - 27w - 1600 Lumen
Bulb 6 - 15w - 950 Lumen
*Total Watts Used*: 198
*Total Lumens Emitted*:12850 _(presumably less due to light leakage through cracks and especially the entrance)_


*Daily Temperatures*
----
*Daily Average Temperature & Humidity Inside Box During Night Cycle (without fan):* 17C - 48%
*Daily Average Temperature & Humidity Inside Box During Night Cycle (with fan):* 13C - ?%
*Daily Average Temperature & Humidity Inside Box During Day Cycle (without fan):*32C - 85%
*Daily Average Temperature & Humidity Inside Box During Day Cycle (with fan):*25C - 55%


*Miscellanious*
----
*Witdh & Height*: ?
*Time Taken to Build*: 6 Hours _(I'm a slow worker)_
*Cost of Materials*: $70.00


*Plant Specs*

*Nutrients*
----
*Nutrients Used During Vegetative Growth*: MiracleGro All Purpose (28-8-16)
*Nutrients Used During Flowering Growth*: MiracleGro Ultra Bloom (15-30-15)

*Miscellanious*
----
*Germination*: Cup of water
*Age of Plant*: 101 Days as Of May 24/08
*Days of Vegetation*: 83
*Days of Flowering*: 18


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 25, 2008)

Nice info on the last post. Everyone should do that. Sorry to hear about the maggots/worms. Did you find out what they were? And also when did you know it was a female.?.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2008)

Hey mr.stoner, na I never found out what they were. I _believe_ my application  of bone meal and blood meal had caused them to be attracted to my soil. I've never had to deal with these kind of pests before. Luckily they didn't seem to cause any damage. They just wriggled around in the soil when disturbed and just chilled out when not disturbed.

I knew my baby was a female about a month into growth when she was in my room under two 42 watt CFL's. She showed two sets of two white hairs near the top while she was still vegging. I was excited! Out of the three plants I started, I luckily got 1 female. I got lucky!


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 26, 2008)

nice lookn bush u got there love the colour of those leaves


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 27, 2008)

Update May 27/08 (Day 21 of 12/12 Cycle)

Some shots of the stuff that will one day get me high!


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Some truly great results using cfls. Very nice job. Keep the updates and pictures coming my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 27, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 29, 2008)

Update May 29 08

Some more quick shots. I think she's looking alright. 
I have a clone in there as well. See what she might develop. Wouldn't mind using my single cola flowering box I built the other day.

I am glad I can still access the old pictures and save them. I am currently unable to get into my big picture folder. I locked it and can't unlock it now. Juuuust great.


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Beautiful my friend. Keep it up and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 31, 2008)

Update May 31/08

No signs of those little white creatures in the soil. Good, good!

There's gotta be over 40 but sites on this baby. Good thing I built a large enough box to hold her.

Installed a door with hinges. All I need now is a fan that I can actually place inside the grow box. I've been having an oscilating fan blow into the box. Perhaps I could cut a hole somewhere for the fan...

Absolutely no aroma/smell as of yet. 

The cola recieves only minimal light, mostly from escaping lumens from the surrounding bulbs. I should have topped her when I had a chance... Oh well. I'm really just going for the shoots.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 31, 2008)

*Looking real nice MP.  *


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 31, 2008)

Hehe, thanks TBG. 
I'm sure the buds won't be massive, but enough for my own personal stash.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 31, 2008)

*Doesn't matter how much ya grow as long as it's FREE.  *


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 2, 2008)

June 2/08 (27'th day of 12/12 Cycle)

Just some pics. 
I've got a male outside thats just opening its pollen sacks. I should get rid of him. I'm thinking possibly collecting the pollen for future seeds.

Happy growing all! :cool2:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 4, 2008)

Update May 4/08 (Day 29 of 12/12 Cycle)

Well, flowering is well underway. I'm minimum about half-way done. Things are looking promising!

Light Set-up
----------------
1x 45 watt (3,000 Lumens)
2x 42 watt (2,850 Lumens)
4x 23 watt (1,600 Lumens)

Total watts = 221 
Total lumen output = 15,100
Type of lighting = Compact flouresent


----------



## Herbbologist (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks amazing. Just started growing. Lets see what I can do.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Herb! 

This plant is about 3.5 months old. I've had some patience with her which is why she's so big! 

Lowball estimated yield: 20 grams
Regular estimated yield dry: I have no idea, could be anything.


----------



## IndicaKid (Jun 4, 2008)

hey great grow man. I am using Flourescent light as well, but a different type than yours. Say, can you give me the size of thoze bud hairs? 
They look really big compared to the leaves. keep us updated:bong:


----------



## crazyc411 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow thats a lot of buddage. :woohoo:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautiful ladies.


----------



## Herbbologist (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, I cannot wait for the product. I showed my friends and they are amazed at this beauty of a site.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 5, 2008)

Update June 5 08

Thanks for the kind words fellow growers! 
I think CFL's can be extremely useful for a low-cost down operation with no risk of fires (well, hardly any) and an easy to set up grow-op.

I took her out today to take some pictures outside of her home and to give her an all-around watering and fert feed. So far, she's loving the fert, no signs of burning other than the occasional light-bulb burn. A few hairs have been turning brown due to being heated up a bit too much from the higher wattage bulbs.

Took a bunch of old and rotting leaves from the bottom innards of her. 
So far no signs of those white crawly creatures from before. A lot of dead fruit flies on the bottom outside of the bucket... poor fellas.

Anyways, things are looking good. And touching a bud and smelling my fingers afterwards, she's going to be a nice smoke! 

Happy growing all.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 5, 2008)

Isn't a 6oow HID hps better then 75 watts?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 6, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Isn't a 6oow HID hps better then 75 watts?


Most definately!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 8, 2008)

Update June 8 08

Things are going just okay. Temperatures are getting too high for good growth, around 30-33C (85-90 F I think). When I'm here, letting fresh air in, temps lower to around 26-29 C (about 80F I believe)

I have to keep the door open to let outside fresh air in, but I can only do this when I am here. Hmm.... I am thinking about drilliing a hole in the wall with tubing and a fine mesh screen to keep the bugs out to get fresh air into the room or something...

Also, in the last picture, the hairs are turning brown. Could this be due to too high temps or humidity? Perhaps burning from the bulb(s)? Or even water PH or bad fertalizer? I'm really not sure. Maybe it's a sign of maturity... I really do not remember. The buds aren't as bad as the one in the pic, this is probably one of the majorly colored buds on the plant used for an example.

And for harvest, I'm thinking about chopping the outer buds first to allow more light to the inside of the plant, then let the inside buds grow in density, then chop those! The plant is litterally full of bud sites, inside and out. It's going to be quite an interesting harvest!

Anyways, happy growing everyone!


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 9, 2008)

looking good mental. the hairs are changing colors? its normal what you are looking for is the crystals to have changed from clear/cloudywhite to brown. you prolly already answered this but im too lazy/just smoked a goodnight bowl, what size lights are you using?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks wakebud. They are changing colors... but I didn't expect them to change so soon... Well, it's been about a month or so now, so I guess it's just a sign of maturity.

The lights I'm using:
1x45 watt
2x42 watt
5x23 watt


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 9, 2008)

ya i wouldnt quote me for sure on that but thats what ive done with bagseed before and i its a general rule but i would make sure a few of the sr. members agree...


----------



## KADE (Jun 9, 2008)

wakebud77 said:
			
		

> ya i wouldnt quote me for sure on that but thats what ive done with bagseed before and i its a general rule but i would make sure a few of the sr. members agree...


 
The seniors do agree.

The trichomes will go from clear to cloudy to amber to brown. 
50% cloudy 50% amber is what 90% of people go for. You'll get your head high... and a bit of stone. If you like to be couchlocked.... go for more % of amber.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2008)

Update June 9 08 (Day *34* of 12/12 Cycle)

Took her out again to take some pictures... Decided to go on a picture taking frenzy. I took around 30 or so pictures in total. Seeing as how we all love pictures, what the heck. She's starting to fill in, which I am glad to see! She's getting frosty too, yeeehaww!

Her light set-up changes frequently. I rotate her around and move the lights on the side near the door almost every day. I try to get different areas with different levels of light. I don't want some buds being signifcantly smaller than the rest so I try to even it out a little.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 10, 2008)

wow she is big and looking really good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

mann mentalpatient you just inspired me with CFLs, one quistion though it says 2005 in all the pics, i havent read the whole thread but is it current or from awhile ago? goodluck and keep up your goodwork....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey thanks for checking her out guys. 
It says 2005 on the pictures, yes. I like to think that if any police guys are out there, the 2005 on the pictures would or could possibly be a deterent to any investigation... the grow already happened! The pictures would have to be edited to remove the 2005 date and I have the original copies on my HD to prove they were modified... I dunno, I like to think of it as a security thing. 

Happy growing guys!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*Holy crap MP she is freaking huge.   Tell ya one thing mang your gonna get one nice yield from that lady when it's all said and done that's for sure. :aok: *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

ahah i also do stuff like that dont put my name on any email address's just make names up and other stuff haha goodthinkin mentalpatient, alwasy helps to be thinkin ahead...


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

dang man, really looking good


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2008)

Fantastic plant !  Beautiful girl !
Great grow journal


----------



## Herbbologist (Jun 11, 2008)

Mental - I like that whole 2005 theory. It would actually prove true. Also, that lady is incredible.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 12, 2008)

Update June 12 08 (Day 37 of 12/12 Cycle)

Thanks for checking out the journal guys. 

I was taking some pictures of her today and I felt an urge to post. I hope nobody gets annoyed by the frequent bud shots and whatnot. I just love to take pics of my lady! I also like to see how she's developed over the days by looking at the pictures, so that's a big reason I post them here so often.

I brought a few close friends to witness the creation at hand, and they said they have never seen a plant with so many buds. All positive reviews to say the least! 

Was bored, decided to write about the current status and information of the entire grow.

Temperatures
*26* degrees _celcius_ & *56* percent _humidity_
Temperatures closely follow outdoor temperatures with an addition of at least 5 degrees.

Equipment

*Fans*
*Amount*:*4* 
   Fan 1: _(stationary and hangable)_ (24/0) (inside box)
   Fan 2: _(oscilating)_ (12/12) (blowing inside box)
   Fan 3: _(computer fan)_ (24/0) (blowing into the plant)
   Fan 4: _(computer fan)_ (24/0) (blowing air from box to outside)

*Lights*
*Amount*: 9
*Type*: CFL & Tube Floresant

*Bulb Lumen output and Watts*

[*Bulb*]------[*Lumen Output*]------[*Power Conusmption*]
CFL #1----------3000-------------------45 Watts
CFL #2----------2850-------------------42 Watts
CFL #3----------2850-------------------42 Watts
CFL #5----------1600-------------------23 Watts
CFL #6----------1600-------------------23 Watts
CFL #7----------1600-------------------23 Watts
CFL #8----------1600-------------------23 Watts
Tube FL---------600 - 900--------------18 Watts
*Total Lumen Output*: 12650 (estimate: unsure of Tube FL)
*Total Watts*: 239

Other
 - nutrient solution kept in water bottles with each bottle a different strength
 - an average nutrient feeding would consist of 250-350 ml
 - watered every day with 200 ml of water, (nutrient feed), then another 200 ml

Feel free to criticise my watering schedule and whatnot. I'd love to know if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

your god of cfls mann, i cant wait to get my wattage up now and get my clones and some new indicas going..  about how much do those reflectors go for USD if possible. That and them 2 in 1 sockets are next on my list.. do you think the inside of soda cans will work for now? ive seen other people do it but dont know actually how reflective it inside of cans are..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, "god of CFL" that made me laugh. Thanks .

The reflectors cost me roughly 15 dollars each, so you might expect to pay probably anywhere from $10-20 for one. Bear in mind, these reflectors also came with the socket, plug, and clamp. They are available at my local home depot where the work lights and extension cords are. 

I've heard of people using the pop-can reflector. Not sure of the actual amount of reflectivity, but you could always make one and tell us fellow growers how well it works! :hubba: 
 You could look into finding a lumen meter and then shining the pop-can reflector upon it to get a reflectivity reading.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

haha no prob mental

yup yup, yours are acually shiny i gots one but its from like 10 years ago with a brown cord.. oldskool.

Yeah i had one on one of the cfls in my first setup but took it off for makin it look better, tommarrow ill clean a couple cans and plan make a couple differnt ones see what design works best... how much are lumen meters?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure about lumen meters man... I'm guessing probably at _least_ over twenty dollars. I'm off for the night, g'nite toke.


----------



## Roken (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been so surprised latley on how good the finish product looks using cfls only! i never thought it would come out that dense looking or that much of a good yeild.  You guys just do a killer job with those i never could of imagined.  Good to see it actualy works well enough to put forth the effort.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 15, 2008)

Update June 15/08 (Day *40* of 12/12 Cycle) (_5 weeks and 5 days_)

Nothing much to report. Temps are pretty nice these days. Outdoor temps have been pleasant and thus, pleasant in the grow box. Humidity is never above 60. It is always from 45-55. At this very moment, the box temperatures are _26_ C and _51_ F. 

Changed the lights again. Normally, I let the lights sit in the same position for roughly two days before either rotating the plant or moving the lights to directly hit different specific areas of the plant.

I seem to have sparked a bit of noticable growth near the bottom where there was a little pack of nugs trying to grow. All I did was give them a 23 watter for roughly 3 days straight, then a couple days after a 2 day break. Then I took the light off them untill this day and I have seen how they have grown! Quite nice. Pic 3 shows the growth. Not much, but I definately was suprised when I turned her around in her box and saw that. I feel bad for the little buds that get no light, so I do what I can   

Also, I had a red light in there so see if it would make any difference. Since during flowering marijuana likes more red spectrum, I said "hey, let's leave it in there for a few days and see if there's any noticable difference" and the verdict is NO. Nothing seems to have changed dramatically or anything. The answer would more probably be due to the spectrum not actually being emitted from the red color-coated bulb. That was obvious from the start, but I like experimenting sometimes for the heck of it. :ignore: 

Camera was giving me a lot of blurry pictures, but I managed to take a few semi-clear to clear shots.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 15, 2008)

Niiiice niiiice, I experimented a little with the CFLs got about the same results. You'll be very impressed at harvest.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2008)

*Whats up MP. I see the jungle is filling in real nice. :hubba:  Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2008)

for real lookin good, man i checked out your first lil chron plant that thing was insane flame and it was bagseed... did you clone it? hey what what did you use for that box 2 by 1s and 1/2 inch plywood, alot cheaper then buying a growtent i assume? im thinkin of buildin one now an likin your design... when the lights turn on ill be postin some new pics so check it cuzz...one love


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey MeNtAl...looking very good my friend..be sure to have your Elephant gun when entering that jungle...looks like you have some monsters in ther...be sure to PM me your address when its time for the smoke report and I will be happy to assist you...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 16, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Niiiice niiiice, I experimented a little with the CFLs got about the same results. You'll be very impressed at harvest.


Thanks for these good words! CFL's yield a decent personal stash without a doubt. Buds under CFL's seems to be pretty potent in my short experience so far.



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up MP. I see the jungle is filling in real nice. :hubba: Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


Thanks, I do what I can. So far it has been quite a pleasant journey.



[email protected] said:
			
		

> for real lookin good, man i checked out your first lil chron plant that thing was insane flame and it was bagseed... did you clone it? hey what what did you use for that box 2 by 1s and 1/2 inch plywood, alot cheaper then buying a growtent i assume? im thinkin of buildin one now an likin your design... when the lights turn on ill be postin some new pics so check it cuzz...one love


Ahah, yea that little 1 footer cola was pretty good! She had such a beautiful smell to her... Ah the good ole days when she was around... 
No, I didn't clone it. I was actually a little hesitant to try cloning. I just wasn't ready for it I guess. That little cola-plant is the same strain as my big mother plant in this grow journal. So, from my experience last year, I'm in for another treat!
For my growbox, I am not too competant when it comes to wood terms and names, but the sticker says 2" x 3" - 96" KD Stud". Those were used for the frame due to their low weight and lower cost. Only problem is they can crack under pressure kind of easily. Two by fours would have been far sturdier but much heavier with a bit of a higher cost.
The walls are your simple plywood sheet. Around here, each sheet is roughly 7.99 or something.  My box took about three sheets of plywood + the frame wood (about 6 or 7 full pieces) and then nails. The cost was about 40 or 50 canadian dollars.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey MeNtAl...looking very good my friend..be sure to have your Elephant gun when entering that jungle...looks like you have some monsters in ther...be sure to PM me your address when its time for the smoke report and I will be happy to assist you...KEEP M GREEN


Ahah, a smoke report... mmmm mm can't wait!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking good...

I like the amount of detail you give us. When I update my journal...., I seem to forget what I wanted to say. Or I just say something really stupid.:ignore:


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Thanks for these good words! CFL's yield a decent personal stash without a doubt. Buds under CFL's seems to be pretty potent in my short experience so far.



Yea, deffinately! CFL's grow some air fluffy weed though. Like not dense and compact like HPS flowered buds. Here's a little preview of what yours will look like. A few of my own personal buds from last harvest. Enjoy


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2008)

Great stuff to watch!!thnx
What curly bulbs could do the bud is truelly amazing! 
Am a bit late but am riding the grow out from now!! Still have some catching up to do in the first pages!

cheerio


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

the closer the cfls the denser the budz will be and if you got all around lighting like mentalpatient and me, they seem to fill in dense i think it has to do more with the strains as i got one plant growin real dense and 1 growing fluffyier and their under same light same distance.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> the closer the cfls the denser the buds will be and if you got all around lighting like mentalpatient and me, they seem to fill in dense i think it has to do more with the strains as i got one plant growing real dense and 1 growing fluffier and their under same light same distance.



I know what you mean man. In my grow I had a few flouro tubes near the bottom to make sure the light penetration got to the lower buds.

Theres no getting away from the fact that hps flowered buds are wayyyyy more dense though. It's just all in the science, CFL's loose almost all of their lumens after about 5" when hps can be good for 4 even 5 feet away depending on the wattage. A 1000 watt can be farther away and still have better penetration than a much closer 250 watt. CFL's on the other hand are on average I'd say around 42 watts ish for 1 bulb. Even if you have 1000 watts in cfl's every cfl needs to individually be closer than 5" just because of the light penetration.

All I am saying is CFL's are the way to go for some personal buds, they get  you high as a kite and give a fine personal yield. They are amazing on temperatures and also amazing on your light bill LOL. Although if you start to smoke like I do your going to need to up the lighting to get a little more buds to smoke yourself on.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 17, 2008)

Update June 17 08 (Day *42* of 12/12 Cycle)

Only time will tell how how dense the nugs get. Just by looking at them (in my opinion) you can tell that it just wasn't getting the type of light that an HID would give it. There's a noticable difference for sure. Sure CFL's might not grow the size, but the potency stays the same? :hubba: 
This girl will definately be enough for my personal stash well past August if I don't invite too many friends over over the summer! Hah.

Took out a 23 watter from the box to compensate a 42 watter being used to vegetate a couple clones. I really don't want to over-do it on electricity. I'm over 230+ watts on an extension cord 12 hours a day. Probably nothing to worry about, and probably nothing big in the electric bill, but still... I feel kind of bad about using so much power but sometimes I look at what everyone else is using and it makes me feel better. But if she looks like she could benefit from an extra light I just might go ahead and add the 23 watter again. For now I'm gunna save a bit on consumption...

Moved a reflector to the main cola for a bit of light. I havn't done this yet, and since the cola is usually the biggest bud on the plant, I don't think it would hurt to fatten it up a bit. 

Caused some slight burnings from the fertilizer. You might be able to tell in some of the pictures, but I believe I have burned her a tad. Well, now I know her limit huh? Excellent! 
You can also tell that she has been burned by some of the bulbs too...

It's nice to watch the buds slowly get bigger... and bigger... 

Temps are steady at 25C and 51%F. 
500 ML of water every day or every other day. (Sometimes I don't visit the grow room)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah i know hps,hid,mh are all better for flowering then cfls.. but its also a couple hundred  bucks, i believe my setups under 80 bucks and prbly using like 2  buck of energy a day, compard to grow lights you cant beat that.. over 1000 watts in cfls would buy 1 small actualy grow light prbly so i would just buy a grow light.. 

i smoke alot cuzz, i just dont bragg about it though it, your abig smoker along with every1 else on this site...


metnalpatient lookin good bro... i agree might lose a lil bit of dried weight but still just as potent!! yeah i know im thinkin stepin up to mh or hid soon when i get alil extra pocket change, just so im not using so many outlets 1 outlet instead of like 10 sounds a lil more fire safe i think.keep us cfls growers proud now cuzz... take it easy 2


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i smoke alot cuzz, i just dont bragg about it though it, your abig smoker along with every1 else on this site...



Comeon now brotha, I ain't trying to start an arguement here. I was just messin' around no need to take me the wrong way.

As you can tell in my signature, I grew CFL just last grow so I still haven't even smoked any HPS flowered buds LOL so you see man I mean no harm. And you know man if you were right here right now I'd be smokin you out on blunt after blunt. Sorry if you misunderstood me man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

its all good doms i get what your sayin too.. 

youve prbly smoked sum hps nugz and didnt know it, yeah id be packin the bong with some indo nugz.


----------



## stoner (Jun 17, 2008)

mental patient you have a deffinet greenthumb im really liking the look of those plants way to go


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 21, 2008)

Update June 21 08 (Day *46* of 12/12 Cycle)

Things are going ok, nothing too special to report. No pests, no noticable nute burn. I should probably be letting off on the nutes soon. Was it two weeks before harvest that you're supposed to let off on the nutes? 

I'm focusing some lights on the cola now. It seems to be fattenning up quite nicely! The last pic in the attachments is the cola. 

Had a light fall down and bend two buds... One is touching the wall and another is bending downwards. Going to get some string tomorrow or the next day and get them facing the light again.

Temps in the box are 25C (77F) & 57% humidity.

Added another 23 watter in the back on the powerbar on the wall. I said to myself "harvest is pretty soon, it wouldn't hurt to add a bit more light until then". 

This strain doesn't appear to be _too_ frosty compared to other strains you would see. I'm interested in knowing just what kind of strain it actually is... Got a bunch of seeds out of some weed two years ago and saved a bunch, this is just one of them. But unfortunately, I have no more seeds but luckily I have a few clones left to keep the strain going!

Happy growing all.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 21, 2008)

They look so good I can almost smell them. LOL!:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Jun 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yeah i know hps,hid,mh are all better for flowering then cfls..



no there not! MH is best for vegging. sounds like you need to read up about the light spectrum needed for MJ. I've seen some mighty fine grows on here and other forums with just cfls!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2008)

nice to be on the countdown.....they sure look great...


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, Looks awesome MP. I have had a major disaster. But I am recovering. Lost 2 plants so far but I have some clones. My female is doing well not so good. Yours on the other hand look awesome. Will post some pics soon. GJ.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> no there not! MH is best for vegging. sounds like you need to read up about the light spectrum needed for MJ. I've seen some mighty fine grows on here and other forums with just cfls!


 


 thorn if i didnt think they were capable of flowering vegging plants why would i bee flowering with cfls, and veggin with cfls...so what your sayin mh and cfls are the same in veggin, also yes hps are alot better for flowering, im not sure but if you flowered under mh then cfl same strain, same veg time what one do you thiknk would be denser?.. sounds like you got some readin as cfls work great for personal but if your goin for yield buy a grow light....mentalpatient my man wheres the update at? ill be waiten....


----------



## Thorn (Jun 24, 2008)

no man i know that and just check out brouli's grows using 13w cfls. I've done plenty of reading thanks. Why use all that energy for MH lights when you can use less on cfls and help save the effing planet lol

Hey mentalpatient your plants do look great man I want to bury my face in them! hehe hope their doing well this week


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 25, 2008)

Update June 25/08 (Day *50* of 12/12 Cycle)

Nothing too too special to report tonight... Things seem to be progressing nicely along. No pests or deseases. 

Temps are 20-24C without the lights, and 25-28C with the lights. 
Fans are on 24/7. 

Directed a fan to blow from the bottom of the plant upwards through the leaves. Hopefully, this will supply more fresh oxygen to the entire plant instead of just the top area.

Nearing the 60'th day of flowering... I'm feeling the urge to chop a few branches off, but I really want to chop all of the main ones off in the same day. I'll wait until at _least_ the 60'th day of flowering until I cut anything off her. 

Once the main buds are gone, I can direct some valuable light to the inner-most buds. The ones that still have a lot of development to go. A lot of the inner buds have very little, if any at all trichromes visable. Some light would surely help!

I had to tie some string to the main cola since she was heavily limping to one side, carrying the entire plant with her. Also, some buds near the back needed tieing as well. Some other branches are leaning slowly due to their weight as growth continues...

I feel I need to decrease the distance between the light bulbs and the plant. I'm always afraid of burning my precious fruits. I'd feel better if I had direct air blowing on each individual bulb. If that were the case, I wouldn't hesitate in bringing the bulbs closer to the plant. But one thing with bringing the bulbs closer is that you increase the light in a smaller area. If you bring the bulb out a bit, you illuminate a larger area but of course with less intensity in any given specific area.

I've got 3 clones vegging in another box of mine. They are currently, and sadly under a lone 23 watter (1600 Lumens). They were under a 42 watter until I decided I wanted to use the bigger light for my flowering girl. They seem to be doing well, growing new shoots and all. I'm just waiting till my flowering lady is done so I can give them tons of more light and have a nice little jungle going on! They have a computer fan blowing on them and the bulb at the same time. The bulb is litterally touching the top of the three clones and no burning has occured due to the nice cool air the computer fan supplies. 

Sometimes I think how she would look like if she would significantly smaller with the same amount of light. I'm sure the buds would be without a doubt much larger.

I tried to take some clear bud shots for any interested so you can view their development with CFL's. 

Happy growing all!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2008)

ugghhh lookin good bro, dont worrie about them clones i have 4 under 1 23 watter 1600 lumens too, well i got a tube flouro on the other side... i built a new box, tell me whatcha think of the new setup.... how many times did you fim or pinch the tops? she bushin out like crazyy...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 27, 2008)

Update June 27/08 (Day *52* of 12/12 Cycle)

Nothing to report tonight due to it being so late. It's going on 4 a.m. and I havn't had any sleep yet! The sun should be coming up in about an hour or so. Just some pictures this time, nothing more.

Oh and [email protected], I had her going as a mother plant for a good little while. I let her grow for about 2 1/2 months before flower. She was a generous mother plant! Over 40 clones, all healthy and going strong to this day. What a good girl...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2008)

*She's a monster that's for sure.   *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2008)

ahhhh loookin very good my freind... ughh dontcha love clones... so that harvest comin up fast huh, how much dried weight you expecting?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome job  MeNtAl...whendo we start watching trichs?..Be sure to PM me your address so I can come and help with the Harvest..i work cheap:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

Hell Ya, Grow On With The CFL's!!!!!!,,,,,,,Damn Right Bro They Look Freak'n Steller


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 29, 2008)

Update June 29/08



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *She's a monster that's for sure.   *


Just as you prophesized! Never have I had such a large _plant_ in general!



[email protected] said:
			
		

> ahhhh loookin very good my freind... ughh dontcha love clones... so that harvest comin up fast huh, how much dried weight you expecting?


Clones are great. Such a great way to spread the joy of growing to fellow growers and breeders... A great way to keep a constant female garden flourishing! 
As for dried weight... I'm _guessing_.... eek... I don't want to over-estimate or anything but... probably an ounce or so? I really havn't done too many harvesting in my past experiences, so I can only really guess at this time.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> awesome job MeNtAl...whendo we start watching trichs?..Be sure to PM me your address so I can come and help with the Harvest..i work cheap:hubba:


If I could get some pics of the trichromes if that's what you mean, I would if I had a decent enough camera, hah. I'm really thiking about getting a magnifying glass. 
And as for inviting you over for helping out with the harvest... has anybody ever given you their address and have you come over? Perhaps if I knew you more, I wouldn't mind gettin ya over here! It's gunna be a busy day!



			
				HATCH said:
			
		

> Hell Ya, Grow On With The CFL's!!!!!!,,,,,,,Damn Right Bro They Look Freak'n Steller


Aha, CFL's are definately a step down from HID lighting. But they are just so cheap to purchase and set-up, and not to mention the lack of fire hazards they present and also lack of heat. They offer anyone looking for some personal bud or simply a fun growing experience an affordable and viable choice.

----
Was sticking my finger in the soil last night... noticed those white wormy creatures again. I'm not going to worry about them at this stage of the game. They don't seem to be affecting her at all (not that I can see) and in order to get rid of them, I'd have to give my baby some sort of pesticide or dig them out and ruin a bunch of roots... So basically, I'm just going to let them be and change the soil next time around. I'm still not sure where or how they came from... My guess is the bonemeal/blood meal I gave my girl a while ago... Perhaps the stuff started rotting or attracted a specific type of pest and it decided to breed. I really don't know.

I have stopped giving her fertalizers for the past 3 or 4 days now. Just plain water. I have been giving her roughly 300-500 ml of water everyday. Now was it a week before harvest you stop giving her any water? 

Have been taking rotted leaves from the bottom of the plant every night for the past 2 weeks now. It's actually kind of a good thing as it allows light to reach inside the plant better and illuminate some of the smaller buds hiding inside her. 

As you might be able to see in the pictures, the buds have a bit of filling in to do. It is mostly the top-most portion of the bud that is actually a nice big chunk of bud. Probably due to the lack of any serious illumination from the CFLs. I'm not complaining though, I have had a great time watching her bloom thus far and she has produced more than I will personally smoke for a while.

The last picture is my three clones vegging under my lone 23 watter with 1600 lumens. They are doing good actually. They were stretched to begin with and have started to grow shoots. Once the mother plant is done flowering... they are going to bush out nicely in the main grow box with all the lights I have.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 1, 2008)

Update July 1 08 (Day *56* of 12/12 Cycle)

Nothing special to report tonight. 

I have tied a few branches because they were leaning over because of the weight. You can see this in a few of my pictures. After I took the pictures, I tied a few up. They get much better light now that they are closer to the lights.

I think this girl is going to need a bit longer to fatten up.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 1, 2008)

wow looking great there bro, those clones are looking magnificent !!! How long do you have left to flower those budding ladies?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

Great job MeNtAl....No...noone has invited me and dont expect anyone too..its all n fun...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## T-MaStAA (Jul 2, 2008)

Yo Mental, lookin good. How tall would you say they are now?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 6, 2008)

Update July 6 08 (Day *61* of 12/12 Cycle)



			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> wow looking great there bro, those clones are looking magnificent !!! How long do you have left to flower those budding ladies?


Thanks dude, I do what I can  . Refer to below for when I'm going finish flowering.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Great job MeNtAl....No...noone has invited me and dont expect anyone too..its all n fun...KEEP M GREEN


Thanks 4u2, I don't think I'm going to invite anybody over for harvest. I'm looking forwards to doing it alone actually.



			
				T-MaStAA said:
			
		

> Yo Mental, lookin good. How tall would you say they are now?


Hey t-masta! What brings you around here bro? "How tall are they", by they you mean the clones? At the moment, they are about 2 feet tall perhaps. 

-----
The leaves on the plant are going a crispy yelow/brown. You can tell by the pictures. Definately something is going on... I think either the lights have something to do with it (heat issues) or the crawly creatures in my soil are doing more damage than initially thought. I have, although stopped giving nutrients, so this could possibly be an after-effect on her as well... The buds seem to be alright, it's just the leaves that are suffering. But I'm sure this affects the plants ability to utilize light... and less energy towards the buds perhaps.

Some of the buds look like they are beginning to create some seeds or something, but I know this is sometimes just an illusion as the calyxes swell and whatnot. It is entirely possibly that some pollen _may_ have drifted into the grow box from outside since I have a male probably no more than 6 meteres away. The flowering plant is indoors while the male plant is outdoors.

The buds now actually have a faint little aroma to them if you put your nose right up to them. I could have grown this girl indoors with no need for odour control, hehehehe...

Anyways, well folks harvest time will be more than like be tonight! Right now is July 6 in the morning, so July 6 at night. Right when the lights are supposed to go on I think I'll cut her up. Or should I do it earlier in the dark period? Any thoughts? I'll post plenty of pics of the best quality that I can. I will hang them by a string indoors where the temperatures will be 19C and probably in a cardboard box or something similar. I plan on taking most of the predominant buds and perhaps leaving the smaller buds on the inside and bottom to get more light for a later harvest.

Here's just some low-quality pics I quickly took toniught. It's hard to take good bud shots because the plant is in an awkward position for picture taking at the moment... Last picture are of my clones. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## wassup (Jul 6, 2008)

lookin good mental.........good luck with the harvest 2night.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 6, 2008)

ConGrate's On a Fine, & Successful Grow, There My Brother, & Some Fine Danky Bud's Indeed!!!!Happy Smoke'n The Puna Loona Sweet Bud!!!EH:hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2008)

harvest day thats always a good day, good grow mann lookin forward to the next grow...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2008)

good luck man! How are those trichs lookin?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 7, 2008)

Update July 7 08

Thanks for the kind word guys. It was a pleasant experience and I look forwards to doing it again. 

Harvest was quite fun and I really got to know my baby better.
My fingers are a slight shade of black now after handling all those buds.
Currently, the majority of the buds are in the grow-box with a couple fans at the door and a computer fan at the back blowing air from the box outside.

I'm bringing a bunch of the smaller buds inside my room and see how much quicker they dry than the ones in the grow-box.

The third pic is of _all_ the lights and reflectors I used until harvest. I added a little tube flouresant from time to time but I'm not going to add it here because it probably had very little contribution.

Right now I left all the big fan leaves on the stalks. I read somewhere that they protect the buds from pests and deseases. Any comments on this? After the leaves get crisp and dry, I will cut them off and let them hang for a while longer before putting them in tupperware containers or glass jars for the curing process to begin.

Happy growing, harvesting, and smoking gents/ladies! My weight count be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2008)

*CONGRATS on what looks to be a very fine harvest MP. :aok: Be sure to give us a dry weight total and a smoke report after the cure.   Great job mang.  *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

man makin me jealous my brother.... i bet youll get a nice hash chunk, anyways down to bizness so what your total watts/ lumens??? you should be smokin some small popcorn nugz befor you know it, but i wouldent touch the nice colas till their properly cured.... so when them clones goin in the flower chamber?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys, just popping in to post a pic of most of the bud I trimmed just the other day. The picture doesn't do the bud quality justice. You can see crystals all over the buds if you look close enough. There are about 2 more of those containers full of pop-corn buds that I finished trimming the other night as well.

Taste of some test buds reveal a still 'green' taste, with a hint of a sour aftertaste sort of like a lemon. It's still hard to tell what it's really like because they are still in the process of drying (it's been 3 weeks, hurry up and dry!!).

I have 3 zip-lock bags full of cuttings and large leaves. I wasn't sure if I should add the big leaves or not, but I did. I put everything that was cut from the plant in these bags and now I'm going to research making hash or oil of some sort.

Thanks for checking out the journal guys and gals, it's been a real facinating experience. Thanks for all the help and happy growing!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 22, 2008)

Very colorful good lookin budski colas ya gots there


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome grow. Great looking ladies. Sweet setup.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 22, 2008)

congrats on your harvest. . just read through the whole grow, wow i am really high, didnt realize i sat here so long. man was that ever one sweet bush . good luck with those clones. happy smoking...


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 22, 2008)

Dude! That was a great grow, way better than my CFL grow. Way to have the green thumb man! LOL! As Brothers Grunt says be SURE to check back with dry weight  HAPPY SMOKING (its the best when its your own aint it?)


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for checking out the grow journal. I hope I have inspired at least some of you in the art of CFL growing. The buds weren't huge, but crystally and potent with a great smell to boot. Perfect for a personal stash. Low set-up costs and easy installation made this grow a convenience and a wonderful experience. 

I will be back with the dried weight count along with other facts such as environment statistics and nutrients and whatnot. 

I smoked a joint today, and it was definately a 'thinking' high. I was just constantly delving into particular subjects and topics in my head. I wasn't so paranoid as with other types of weed, and I still had plenty of physical energy to do things afterwards.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

You are the MAN just for giving that great smoke report. I would love to think when I'm high, I normally get late harvested Indica leaving me so stoned that I would ask you what my name is, but I can't move my lips to speak.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the *OUTSTANDING *harvest! just caught up on your last month.  I am thinking of an all CFL grow this fall after the outdoor crop comes in.  Mainly to have clones for spring and to see how well an all CFL grow would work out here.  I am real impressed with your results.  You put up a GREAT journal, thank you.


----------



## Truthwizard (Sep 26, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> UPDATE: March 23/08
> 
> Ok, had a problem with a light falling onto the smallest plant and burning a portion of the leaf. Also, the plants are probably suffering from the heat from the CFL's at their tops, the leaf tips are curling downwards with a bit of yellow. Or perhaps its a nutrient problem, or both? Anyways, the place smells great, and growth is still presuming.


Looking decent friend... I am thinking that you may need a bit of ventillation, perhaps a small fan to alleviate some of the heat from the lights.  You can also try clean water every few feedings to see if the nutrients are building up too much.  Good luck...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2009)

Truthwizard said:
			
		

> Looking decent friend... I am thinking that you may need a bit of ventillation, perhaps a small fan to alleviate some of the heat from the lights. You can also try clean water every few feedings to see if the nutrients are building up too much. Good luck...


 
Thanks for the tips. I must say you are correct about having a fan on the lights. I had one that did a half circle, but I don't think it was close enough to the bulbs to really cool them. 

New grow under way. A journal will be posted in due time!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

hey man how ya doing??!! looking forward to seeing your new journal..you still sticking to cfls? Don't forget to post the link to it here or in your sig so we can see 

yea i gots my fan directed at my bulbs, although i don't have much choice in the matter in my micro grow lol!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2009)

Im doin fine thorn, been a while since ive visited this place... And yes I will be sticking to CFL's. They are just so easy to set up and use and not to mention not having to worry about massive heat issues and fire risks!

I'll be checking out your micro grow. Sounds cool!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

lol sweet glad to here your all good and yea get that new journal up for us all to see


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey mebeafarmer, thanks for checking out my grow, it was a joy ride that's for sure, eheh. I can  only take an estimate of what my dry weight _would_ have been because I started smoking whatever was dry at the moment, but I did tally up a large sum of the stash that I got and I'm guessing that in total I had about 1.5-2 ounces from the entire plant.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 8, 2009)

so you know. i was gonna get an hps for the next grow til i read this, ill stick with cfls now and some flouro tubes. cheap can do wonders, but only if you have the knowledge to grow right. thats something im learning here. great journal btw. fantastic read, better than any book ive ever read


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm glad this journal has helped a fellow grower. I wouldn't dismiss hps, because for a couple extra hundred watts you could be growing much bigger nugs and colas. But if you want to keep it simple, cfls are pretty cool .


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 10, 2009)

Heh, I love the look of your grow room MP, it reminds me of my first few weeks while I was waiting for my lights to come in.

"Hey, do you know where my desk lamp went?"  "Do you know where my light bulb went?"  asks my roommates...

"yeah.... im using em, but ill give em back in a couple days."

Just jumped in, but wanted to check and see whatcha got going on.  Let me know when you get your new journal, ill definitely be jumping in.


----------

